# This weekend



## Jim (Jul 26, 2007)

I can not wait for this weekend. I am heading to Cape Cod this weekend with the family. I am bringing 3 rods. I am going to fish mattlures ultimate swimbait for awhile, then Im going to really give the Berkley Sabertail bug a try, then Im going to fish a custom painted topwater lure that Dampeoples painted for me. THATS IT. I am bringing no tackle box no extra gear......nothing. If I lose a bait...oh well, On to the next bait. Hopefully these underfished kettle ponds will produce some Hawgs for me. I need it! My biggest fish in 3 years has been 3.2 pounds....how pathetic.

Anybody else fishing this weekend?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck. Im about to head out catfishin tonight myself lol...Im not exactly sure how much fishing will be done though...a buddy of mine invited 2 girls we met last week and a buncha other ppl...


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 26, 2007)

Have fun Jimmy! No fishing for me this weekend. We went twice during the week after work. I caught 2 nice ones last night. I'll post them over in the other spot lol. 

Have fun and catch lots!!!


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 26, 2007)

At the moment, we're heading to the Chowan river 

I may not come back


----------



## redbug (Jul 26, 2007)

No fishing for me this weekend 
We are having our bbq on sat. we should have close to 100 people through out the day so a lot of cooking and eating and the blender will be working ot I hope to get out on Tues to pre fish for m next tournament


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it 5 PM yet? ](*,) 

I hate fridays when Im in the office. Time stands still.


----------



## redbug (Jul 27, 2007)

well.. I cut the grass done the dishes getting ready to take the dogs to the groomer then off to pick up the meat for the bbq and start cooking time is flyin by today..


----------



## Nickk (Jul 27, 2007)

no fishing for me this weekend(I think), I may be picking up a jon boat though :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

Nickk said:


> no fishing for me this weekend(I think), I may be picking up a jon boat though :shock:



woo hoo! Let the games begin!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 28, 2007)

I am painting.  
Well, at least I am getting paid. Hard to find jobs for a 14 yr old in this city. Gonna put it straight toward some new LC sammies. (I found some used ones for cheap) Then, whatever is left, is going toward adding casting deck/storage in my 12 footer.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 29, 2007)

Jim said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > no fishing for me this weekend(I think), I may be picking up a jon boat though :shock:
> ...



no go, need to borrow a tow vehicle to get it home. Too much life going on for me to go check it out(14' jon with TM and trailer).....DOH!


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Nickk said:
> ...



A door closes, and anothe opens, There will be plenty more!

Keep us updated.


----------

